# A Good Starter Pocket Watch



## Shiner (Mar 2, 2011)

This grade of watch is not what I usually buy, but there has been a few enquiries on the forum from would be pocket watch collectors as to what to collect, so I thought I would look for a watch that would be a good starter watch and point out what to look for without the need to spend two or three hundred pounds on a watch that could prove to be a lemon.

This is a Waltham Model 1883 with just 7 jewels and dates to 1896.

The movement is in excellent condition with nicely damaskeened nickel plates with no evidence of scratches from careless use of screwdrivers and all the screws are matching, undamaged and rust free. The balance runs strong and true and the watch keeps time to within a minute in 24 hours.

The dial is in excellent condition with no chips, cracks or hairlines, and the hands are matching originals.

The case is of an unusual type in that the main body has a brass liner and the front and rear covers screw INTO the main body of the case whereas the vast majority screw onto the outside of the case. The inside of the rear cover is stamped with the serial number plus 'patented 1889'. The inside of the rear cover also has at least 15 hand scratched watchmakers marks that are made when the watch is cleaned and serviced. This is akin to a car's service history.

I bought this at an antique fair last week-end. So nice original one hundred year old watches at a sensible price are still out there.


----------



## Shiner (Mar 2, 2011)




----------



## Shiner (Mar 2, 2011)




----------



## Will Fly (Apr 10, 2012)

Very nice! I just sold a Hamilton Grade 978 from 1915 for a tad over Â£100 - which I thought was fantastic value for a superb watch.


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

My Waltham says "Hi"!



Mike


----------



## dobra (Aug 20, 2009)

Very helpful info and excellent pictures Shiner. Years ago, I used to have a "check-list" to help buying a second hand car. Think I will do the same from the various inputs in this thread. Thanks Mike and Will as well. I suppose there is always a bit of luck with any purchase, but recently I went back to a charity shop to buy a large book on pocket watches, but it had gone. It was old and expensive. Grrrr

Mike


----------



## Shiner (Mar 2, 2011)

Mike,

When people tell me they want to start collecting pocket watches and what do I think they should buy first, I always say knowledge. Buy two or three really good reference books before you even think about parting with your money on watches.

These are just some of the books I keep close at hand to refer to in my collecting, plus the files that contain lots of information regarding details of various makes of American pocket watches, cases, dials etc., Knowledge can save you thousands of pounds over the years.


----------



## Shiner (Mar 2, 2011)




----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

That is a lovely looking watch Shiner and I congratulate you on purchasing it. I love the subtle decorative bands of ribbing round the front and round the case back, and the face and hands have that elegant simplicity which a good pocket watch can really show off due to its size.

I have a few books on watches too, but to be honest, unless you collect the higher end of the watch spectrum, there aren't many books available and one finds the internet then comes into its own. Obviously, the internet is useful for the higher end of the watch market as well, but I do like books and printed sources of information as I am old enough to be a bit of a "bookie".

And Mike, I have learned over the years - never leave something you like the look of in a charity shop because you can be sure that someone else will nab it if you don't.


----------



## antony (Dec 28, 2007)

What ever you collect , if ts an enamel dial its got to be clean & undamaged , it makes all the difference.

Buy a few buy a nice display box for them & enjoy them .

If you looking for an investment pocket watches are a difficult one a few people wear them , so there will never be the call for these gems as there used to be.

I have boxes of them , as I used to collect & repair them


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

So true Antony, but if you wear a waistcoat for whatever reason - - as I do from time to time - to lead or demonstrate at sequence dancing, then there's nothing nicer than a Pocket Watch across the front - just sets things off nicely :yes:

Or playing the Gentleman's game of Billiards - - or card-sharping on a Mississippi riverboat - - smashin' :lol:


----------



## Shiner (Mar 2, 2011)

A pocket watch could be worn every day. In a watch pocket in a pair of jeans, or in a jacket top pocket for instance.


----------



## Shiner (Mar 2, 2011)




----------



## Shiner (Mar 2, 2011)

This is another good 'starter' pocket watch that I bought a few days ago. This is a very nice Waltham 16 size 1908 Model P.S. Bartlett Grade with 17 jewels, adjusted to 3 positions and temperature and a micrometric regulator. The serial number dates the watch to 1920. The movement is in excellent condition and for the past three days has kept superb time. Super dial and hands and housed in a very good 20 year gold filled case.

So that is two very nice starter watches. One in a silver case and the other in a gold filled case. Both will give many more years of service and at very little cost.


----------



## Shiner (Mar 2, 2011)




----------



## Shiner (Mar 2, 2011)




----------



## Melville (Jun 17, 2013)

Shiner,

Those are two very nice watches. How do you manage to find one hundred year old watches in such good condition? The vast majority I see at flea and collectors markets are knackered. Dials with great chunks missing, no hands, broken springs, broken balance staffs etc., and still they ask silly prices for them. I get sick and tired of listening to these idiots say such things as 'Just needs a bit of attention' or 'Bit of a polish and it'll look the business' When I said to one guy 'that won't make it work will it'? He said 'No, but it'll look the business when you take it out of your waistcoat pocket though, and it's only eighty five quid'.

I tend to buy railroad watches in top condition from watch dealers. They are usually very expensive but they are top quality but a couple like the two you have just bought would make very nice daily wearers.


----------



## Shiner (Mar 2, 2011)

Melville,

Eighty five quid?! That's ten more than I paid for the two.


----------



## Shiner (Mar 2, 2011)

There are still good watches to be found at antique fairs and markets, but it helps if you know what to look for. That's why I'd rather have a few books on pocket watches before I bought my first watch.


----------

